# Mazuri and Dried Herbs



## StarSapphire22 (Dec 30, 2013)

I stumbled upon a video from Chris Leone at Garden State Tortoise, in which he describes his winter feeding method. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEZPFv23X5M

Essentially, he gets organic dried herbs and greens like plantain, etc. and mixes it in with moistened commercial diets like Mazuri. 

This piqued my interest...being in the frigid north, I don't have access to a lot of weed-type greens...I'd grow them, but don't have cat-proof space to do so right now, and I also have a bit of a black thumb. I'd like to offer something more nutritionally appropriate and fibrous than spring mix and other grocery greens. I also run into the problem of having one itty bitty Hermann's hatchling who doesn't even seem to make a dent in the box of spring mix before it goes bad. I don't mind spending about $15 a week feeding him...I DO mind that 90% of it gets wasted. 

I am thinking of purchasing the following, and would appreciate input. The website is www.mountainroseherbs.com 

8 oz Dandelion Leaf $7.25	

8 oz Hibiscus Flowers $4.50

8 oz Marshmallow Leaf $8.75

8 oz Violet Leaf $7.50	

8 oz Red Clover Herb $6.25

8 oz Oatstraw $4.75	

8 oz Blessed Thistle $6.00 

4 oz Aloe Vera Leaf $6.25 

SUBTOTAL: $51.25

I'm thinking this should last me a good while and be more nutritionally appropriate than most of the things I can normally feed him. Mazuri/herb mixes will not be his entire diet, I will probably still pick up various grocery greens and mix them in now and then, or hang them from a clip for him. He really enjoys eating from his clip.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 31, 2013)

This is an awesome strategy. The people you bought from are an excellent source and company. I have bought from them for ever for things that are hard to get or grow. I do the same, albeit I do grow some of these things in the spring and summer, and then dry them. I think those quantities, with a baby, should last you for a long time. I give this two thumbs up. Yay! Go Jessica and Littlefoot! : )


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks BeeBee! Nice to have some reassurance. It seems like a crazy idea, but it makes sense! My fiance is sitting here going "I can't believe we just spent $70 on tortoise food," but when it will last this long...I mean I probably spend about $7-$10 just on spring mix each week alone, and most of it gets thrown out. Silly!

I'm excited for it to get here and see how he likes it. He's never had a lot of these plants before. Just went grocery shopping too (yes at 3 AM, lol...) and picked up some tupperware containers for the herbs. Woot woot. In the meantime, he also got a fresh box of spring mix and some red chard. Omnomnom!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 31, 2013)

Spoiled baby! Excellent work. Everyone should do this, so easy peasy and tortoises get the variety they need. Variety for vitality! Make sure you leave the herbs in the bag they come in before putting into Tupperware. I am one of those that believe that plastics leach out chemicals into our foods. I know it sounds like a lot of money to your BF but I think that will last for well over 6 months, that is, if you do not use them for yourselves. All those herbs you ordered are excellent for people, too! You can make tinctures, or salves, or teas! Healthy tortoise, healthy peeps! All good. : )


----------



## JENNY04 (Feb 19, 2019)

Great idea! I do that for my hermans


----------



## Wolfpackin (Feb 19, 2019)

I sprinkle store bought greens with the red clover and blessed thistle from mountain rose and my tortoise readily eats it.
I hope it works for you as well.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Feb 20, 2019)

The thing I like about Rose Mountain is that they have so many different, safe plants to choose from. Way too many to buy at once but if you want to switch a few things out ever six months or year, it’s easy enough to do. 

I do love Chris’ site; it actually my go-to site for many questions I have about testudo care.


----------



## SPILL (Feb 20, 2019)

These are great additions to the diet. Luckily I have a local organic vegan store where I pick up dried rose petals, moringa, mulberry, raspberry, lemongrass, red clover, echinacea, nettles, hibiscus, calendula, and lavender. If you take it slow when first introducing the herbs they should respond pretty well. When adding to grocery store greens it works best to add when the greens are wet so the herbs stick. Otherwise they fall to the bottom of the pile and don't get eaten.


----------



## Fester (Dec 4, 2019)

StarSapphire22 said:


> I stumbled upon a video from Chris Leone at Garden State Tortoise, in which he describes his winter feeding method.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How did it work out?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 5, 2019)

Great idea. Check out what Will @Kapidolo Farms here on the Forum has. He has a wide variety of dried plants, flowers & other good tort foods for sale including cactus chips. Between the sites you mentioned & Kapidolo - it’s a garden of tort food!

The Kapidolo link - https://kapidolofarms.com/161-2/

Part of his intro - All of these items are tasty nutritious treats to compliment a wholesome diet of grocery and backyard greens. Use them randomly on different days of the week to keep food variety at a maximum. All shipped with the USPS. Price includes postage in the US.


----------



## method89 (Dec 5, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Great idea. Check out what Will @Kapidolo Farms here on the Forum has. He has a wide variety of dried plants, flowers & other good tort foods for sale including cactus chips. Between the sites you mentioned & Kapidolo - it’s a garden of tort food!
> 
> The Kapidolo link - https://kapidolofarms.com/161-2/
> 
> Part of his intro - All of these items are tasty nutritious treats to compliment a wholesome diet of grocery and backyard greens. Use them randomly on different days of the week to keep food variety at a maximum. All shipped with the USPS. Price includes postage in the US.


Couldn't agree more... Will is great to deal with and has a great variety of food.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 5, 2019)

method89 said:


> Couldn't agree more... Will is great to deal with and has a great variety of food.



Thanks for the positive comments. Unless you are at the 25 pounds or more purchase quantity I beat Mountain Rose on price. My shipping is less too. I offer many specials, about one a month, and all orders include 1.0 ounces of calcium Carbonate (suitable for use in organic foods) free.

Send an email for what you want, and I'll send a secure PayPal invoice. [email protected]

Here is my latest *new* offerings
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/k...or-the-variety-packs-new-food-offered.178818/

and the rest of everything else
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/fall-time-is-grocery-greens-time-is-dried-diet-items-time.178562/

I have at least one item exclusive in the USA, the dehydrated cactus chips. My ZM (ZooMed) prices beat Chewy and Amazon. Through to the end of the year all shipment include one ounce of the PM layer crumbles upon request. All orders always come with an ounce of Calcium Carbonate.


----------

